# Bark Collars



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

The time has come... for Dex to get a bark collar. He just Never.Shuts.Up.  But I'm not sure how he'll adjust to the collar since he's e-collar trained for recall. Any time he's nicked, he automatically comes to us, even if we haven't paired it with the verbal command. I'm worried he'll constantly come to us every time he's nicked for barking? I'm assuming there's no training/conditioning involved with the bark collar - so is he just supposed to figure it out on his own? Maybe I'm just over thinking this...

Also, I think we're going with the SportDog bark collar based on Gun Dog Supply's reviews. Does anyone have any experience with it?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I know plenty of dog just have them put on, and they figure it out.
Cash has only had a bark collar put on when he was younger. It was to stop all the whining at night, because one of the other dogs was in heat.
My dogs do know the command quite, and the correction has been transferred over to the ecollar after they knew the command. So I guess you could try either way.


----------

